# Dirt Time survival skills training



## veggieguy12 (Apr 15, 2009)

August 24-28

east of L.A. in San Bernardino, CA

$175

dirttime.com

(if you miss Echoes In Time near Salem, OR, late July)


----------



## compass (Apr 15, 2009)

Alright! Good idea to put it here!


----------



## db3kfan (Apr 30, 2009)

me and my buddy are thinking of doing this this year. how far in advance should i sign up


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 30, 2009)

Believe the deadline for registering is June 30.
I'm stoned, ditching out on working to be online, and I'm telling you something you could have found in a simple glance on the website. What gives, dude?


----------

